
Ask HN: Who is using Facebook's GraphQL in production? - pinouchon
I could only find this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;relay&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;USERS.md about companies using <i>Relay</i>, and none about GraphQL. I have a feeling that GraphQL adoption is substantial, but I have a hard time finding hard data to prove it.
======
brotchie
We considered it 12 months ago, but there wasn't yet a compelling Python
GraphQL backend.

Our architecture has quickly evolved in that direction however: Higher-order
React components mediating almost-declarative store accesses with all the
back-end fetching, optimistic updating, etc handled transparently by common
store logic. All objects within a store are flattened down into an id ->
object immutable map with conventions for indicating a given object is
loading, loaded, in-error, etc.

We'll be having another serious look at it soon. It will be interesting to see
if we'll have an impedance mismatch between how we've built our data model on
the backend such that GraphQL isn't a good abstraction. The idea of being able
to declaratively express what you want to have in a given React component
without having to write any store logic, etc, is super compelling.

------
harpastum
It looks like Artsy.net is using it, according to this blog post from one of
their developers: [https://ashfurrow.com/blog/lets-steal-other-developers-
best-...](https://ashfurrow.com/blog/lets-steal-other-developers-best-ideas/)

------
jnthn
Buildkite is using GraphQL:

[https://graphql.buildkite.com/explorer](https://graphql.buildkite.com/explorer)

[https://github.com/buildkite/graphql-
explorer](https://github.com/buildkite/graphql-explorer)

------
PhrosTT
Anybody using Falcor?

~~~
przeor
Me and I live it's simplicity. GraphQL and Relay (monolith tool) vs. Falcor
(small smart library) is like an Angular (monolith tool) vs. React (small
smart library) ... check this article as well:
[https://reactjs.co/2016/02/03/what-is-netflix-falcor-and-
why...](https://reactjs.co/2016/02/03/what-is-netflix-falcor-and-why-you-
should-care/)

------
genbit
still alpha but we using it at priceposts.com

------
brettjurgens
we use it at Avant

